# Video of Feeding a Baby Pigeon



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss (cut and paste into browser)


Hi there, I exasperated myself trying to find information on how to care for the new baby pigeon that my husband brought home to me. I was so worried because I knew that feeding him was a matter of life or death for the little guy. I didnt find this site until long after the crisis of figuring out how to feed the critter, I discovered how to feed him through another site, but there were only still pictures. It was helpful, but I wanted to see the bird in action. My husband and I decided to video tape our baby GOOSE in action. 

He very quickly got the hang of his feeding routine: 

1. I mixed kaytee bird formula as directed; being very careful of how hot it was. (any pet store)

2. cut off the end of a larger syringe

3. covered the end with a balloon

4. cut small hole into the balloon about the size of baby birds beak

5. with even pressure, pushed the food down the syringe with the same motion as baby bird was nudging into the feeder. 

before he was feathered we were doing these feedings every two hours making sure that his crop was full. (this doesnt take much when little)
I made sure not to have another feeding until his crop was empty. 

As you can see Goose loved his feeding times: he would hop around like crazy and get very excited. He was also very picky... if his food got too cold, he would snub it. hahaha. I knew I was out of the crisis of feeding him the first time we tried this!~ For awhile I was worried we were never going to get him weaned to seed. 

Hope this link is helpful. 
Love Baby Goose (our moviestar)


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Baby Goose,

I just wanted to say welcome to Pigeon-Talk.

I did notice your video yesterday on YouTube and posted a link to it in our general discussions forum.

What a great video and I am sure it will be of help to many with little or no experience on feeding a baby pigeon. 

Looks like you did a wonderful job with this little guy.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a very useful video, hopefully it has already been made a sticky in the resources forum . I particularly like the fact that it shows the baby gaping.

Getting the food at the right heat is so important. Too hot and it can scald their crops, too cool and they refuse it. 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site!  

I also saw your video and made some comments there.

Goose is adorable! What a beautiful bird!

Do you have an updated picture of Goose??


----------

